# CPVC and PVC cement



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I was using our fitters laydown area at one of the coal burners to fab some plumbing access panels and saw this.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

Interesting, strange whats out there


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes,
because there's always a debate over joining cpvc and pvc. Illinois Plumbing Code prohibits combo cements. However, this was being used by our fitters, and it wasn't on potable water, so it's legal.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

422 plumber said:


> Yes,
> because there's always a debate over joining cpvc and pvc. Illinois Plumbing Code prohibits combo cements. However, this was being used by our fitters, and it wasn't on potable water, so it's legal.


There is an apparent possibility, however remote, that you have a cooler job than I do!

But as far as vehicles go... I've got you by a landslide! :laughing:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

U666A said:


> There is an apparent possibility, however remote, that you have a cooler job than I do!
> 
> But as far as vehicles go... I've got you by a landslide! :laughing:


Good one, because that's what used to happen when I used to hit the hooks. I will take some pics of my neat and clean truck and post them this week or so.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Never saw anything like that, if word gets out to the hack community things could get bad. I've used the weld-on heavy bodied gray cement for PVC before, some good stuff.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Most supply houses don't carry Spears sched. 80 fittings or the cements, so I doubt the hacks can get access to it. It's hard enough for me, when I need sched. 80 stuff. I might have to steal that can from our fitters, it would come in handy now and again.


----------

